# Re-hookup to Dish



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I was a former DN subscriber and ended my contract on June 23, 2004. I have decided to rejoin DN for my satellite viewing. I own my own Dish PVR 508, and a Dish JVC 301 units, and I taken them down and packed them in their original cartons for safe storages. I need to installed these next week, and know I have to call DishNetwork to get it all setup again.

My question here is, the AV cable (yellow/white/red) that came with the #508 has to be plugged in correctly, as I failed to mark the location at the time I removed them in 2004.

Does anyone know where the AV - yellow, white, and red go from the #508 to the TV set? This would apply also to the #301 unit. I have a S-video cable also.

Thanks for the needed help here.

Skeeter.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Skeeterman said:


> Does anyone know where the AV - yellow, white, and red go from the #508 to the TV set?...


Rather than answering that question I would suggest that you let the *PROFESSIONAL* installer handle all of your needs. They will know where everything is supposed to go.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Simple answer your TV should also have color coded plugs for the rca plugs to go into. Yellow is video and red and white are audio. If you had to ask this question I would agree with KingLoop let a PROFESSIONAL do it correctly your knowledge is very limited.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I disagree, people learn best by doing it, and in this case you cant do any real damage reversing them.

Its good to know about stuff like this, one never knows when a plug will fall or be pulled out.

a visiting friends kid did that here, pulled everything out in seconds.

pro install is fine biut everyone should know how to plug in cables.

otherwise a dead tv is a service call, to just swap sets....


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Hire a pro installer to plug in a couple of AV cables? Jeez. That's just plain foolish. 

Boba gave the proper answer. Yellow is video, and red and white are right and left audio. S-video is also obviously video. 

Just match the color-coded outputs of the Dish receivers to the color or text coded inputs of the TV's. Make sure the TV is set to that particular input, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

garypen said:


> Hire a pro installer to plug in a couple of AV cables? Jeez. That's just plain foolish.


Oh, I wasn't suggesting that he specifically pay to hook up his TV... I thought he was having an installer come out. In which case he could watch the installer. To be honest Gary, Bob, connecting the AV cables shouldn't really require instructions. While learning something new is always good, simple things are simple. If someone needs ask how to achieve a simple task, the real question is, why can't I figure this out without asking?


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

I must admit there are some (2 here) that needs some education..

I was sent a PM from a member asking me to make up some sort question regarding something simple, but word the question that these two would not be able to answer. Guess what? They fell for it.. Get a Professional to hookup some three color-coded A/V cables!.. My three old Grandson knows how that is done...

It turns out these two know more about a horse's ass than some simple question that a moron could answer.

Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Skeeterman said:


> I must admit there are some (2 here) that needs some education..
> 
> I was sent a PM from a member asking me to make up some sort question regarding something simple, but word the question that these two would not be able to answer. Guess what? They fell for it.. Get a Professional to hookup some three color-coded A/V cables!.. My three old Grandson knows how that is done...
> 
> ...


Any question that shows MASSIVE IGNORANCE and INCOMPETENCE, such as your first post, deserves ALL the answers that were posted.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> To be honest Gary, Bob, connecting the AV cables shouldn't really require instructions. While learning something new is always good, simple things are simple. If someone needs ask how to achieve a simple task, the real question is, why can't I figure this out without asking?


Skeeterman, You are the one that asked the (Silly) question dude.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Try this on for your size...


"The eagle feather has two sides. If the feather had only one side the eagle could not fly. On one side we find "mind/intellect, body/movement and spirit/emotion."

Once these are balanced a person is balanced.

On the other side there is "institution/education, process, and ceremony." 
Once these are balanced then the person's life is balanced.

When the two sides of the feather are balanced then we have "proper behavior."


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

I got one for you... If you ask a stupid question and expect not to get a stupid answer, you're stupid. Because in reality, there are no stupid questions, only stupid people.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

The hookups from the Dish receivers , DVD, VCR, and thru to the TV all have the S-video cables. 

Here's why.. I use the Monster brand..

The low capacitance design insures precise splitting of Y & C (luminance and chroma) signals for accurate color balance and high-resolution video reproduction. With some S-video cables, the Y & C signals can get out of sync with each other. This is especially likely if the cable's length is greater than six feet or if the cable contains many sharp bends. This results in a poor picture that might not even be perceivable


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

KingLoop said:


> I got one for you... If you ask a stupid question and expect not to get a stupid answer, you're stupid. Because in reality, there are no stupid questions, only stupid people.


How do you really feel about this???? :lol:


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

finniganps said:


> How do you really feel about this???? :lol:


I'm ok... this guy asked a question that according to him a 3 year old could solve. I respectfully suggested that he has no business touching anything electronic if he can't figure out how to connect AV cables and he insults me.


Skeeterman said:


> It turns out these two know more about a horse's ass than some simple question that a moron could answer.


He's a jerk, plain and simple.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Looking back on Skeetermans posts from 2003 he shows no more inteligence than he does in this current question, I guess he does deserve DISH Notwerk service.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

boba said:


> ... I guess he does deserve DISH Notwerk service.


Hey!!! :box:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

So skeeterman - you fell for the Monster Cable BS ? I guess you ARE (ahem) not too bright....


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

KingLoop said:


> Oh, I wasn't suggesting that he specifically pay to hook up his TV... I thought he was having an installer come out. In which case he could watch the installer. To be honest Gary, Bob, connecting the AV cables shouldn't really require instructions. While learning something new is always good, simple things are simple. If someone needs ask how to achieve a simple task, the real question is, why can't I figure this out without asking?


there is also a book


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

Skeeterman said:


> The hookups from the Dish receivers , DVD, VCR, and thru to the TV all have the S-video cables.
> 
> Here's why.. I use the Monster brand..
> 
> The low capacitance design insures precise splitting of Y & C (luminance and chroma) signals for accurate color balance and high-resolution video reproduction. With some S-video cables, the Y & C signals can get out of sync with each other. This is especially likely if the cable's length is greater than six feet or if the cable contains many sharp bends. This results in a poor picture that might not even be perceivable


even audio/video magazine has said they have not seen the diff.


----------

